# Alpine PDX amps for sale



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

This is my listing. I'm selling these amps as I downsized to a Alpine PDX V9 and I'm in need of some cash to pay of some debt I have atm. 

2x PDX M12's 
1x PDX F6 (Sold)
1x PDX F4


I will only offer a bundle option for members here. All you need to do is message me on here and/or Ebay but just mention it is about the bundle options for the PDX amps. I am willing to split them up as well so just let me know.

PDX M12

Alpine PDX-M12 1-Channel Car Amp 93276301018 | eBay

PDX F6

Alpine PDX-F6 4-Channel Car Amp 793276301031 | eBay

PDX F4

Alpine PDX-F4 4-Channel Car Amp 93276301049 | eBay


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

F6 gone. Thanks.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

dgage said:


> F6 gone. Thanks.


NP. Did send you a quick message over on ebay. 


Have to work from open to close tomorrow so won't be able to get it shipped out till Tuesday.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

No worries at all. Thank you. Good luck with selling the other amps.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

PDX F4 sold

1x PDX M12 Sold (keep one back as I had to scavenge screws and connectors for my setup) I will relist once replacements come in.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

If you're using the V9, I'd suggest opening it up and rerouting and wire looming the ribbon cable inside. I made a thread on it in the General Audio Discussions forum, I think.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

tRidiot said:


> If you're using the V9, I'd suggest opening it up and rerouting and wire looming the ribbon cable inside. I made a thread on it in the General Audio Discussions forum, I think.


I see. I will have to look into it. Thanks


----------

